# Suggestions for Sc10 repair



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright here is my 3 day old sc10. Let me first start out by saying that I have driven a rc car before, lol. This was the first time I have seen something like this happen to me. It was kinda a fluke thing, I was going full speed and hit a old tennis net pole that I didnt see, and I hit it dead on



















For sure I need a new chassis but associated offers too different braces

Either the regular one or the carbon one. If I recall, the graphite parts are more brittle ? Anyone have any other suggestions?

I did get a chance to drive it around though and I am very happy so far, despite the pics above. It was cold outsite and I hit that pole oh so perfect


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

There's SC10 parts all over eBay. I cant see your pics, but you should be able to get her fixed at a reasonable price.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

RPM makes a chassis stiffner / brace that fits over the stock chassis to help keep this from happening.


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

hey thanks for the heads up on the rpm brace. I was dreaming up something like that. I did a little bit of googling and also came up with this page

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-ite...my-sc10-chassis-last-nite-made-plate-fix.html

Although I would make mine a little longer though. Anybody else broke their truck like mine?:headknock


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

alright I called randys and they have like 4 of those things in stock. I really really wish they would have upsold me when I bought the truck. Would have saved me about 30 bucks and a couple days of frustration. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

I would get the RPM front arms if they have them. Alot more durable than stock. An another good web site for SC trucks is rcshortcourse.com


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

If all you do is thrash your truck, I would get as much rpm stuff on it as possible. Stay away from carbon since it is more brittle like you said. It is lighter, which makes it better for racing.

Whatever you do, don't go metal. It is NOT better. It will bend instead of break and your car will be all tweaked.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jason Parson said:


> alright I called randys and they have like 4 of those things in stock. I really really wish they would have upsold me when I bought the truck. Would have saved me about 30 bucks and a couple days of frustration. Oh well live and learn.


Usually we tell people about the RPM stuff... ITS GREAT! Cant beat how durable they are, plus you can send them into rpm for replacement if you break them.


----------



## Jason Parson (Feb 5, 2010)

All right, so I got the RPM brace and the arms (broke one of those too lol) She's ready to rip now! My son and I went to the track last sunday and boy it was great. He launched it off the berm into the chain link fence a couple of time and they truck held up great.

Im really happy with the way the truck handles. I went up to 45 wt oil and cut a 1/3 off the big foam batt spacer and moved the battery back some. I do need better tires but was content with the stock ones. Heck I might even try cutting them to get a little more out of them.

Hey chase, did you guys get any other short course tires in the shop yet?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, actually if you hit a pole, something is bound to shear or break. May not be the chassis could be screws. Then you have to try and fish those out. Car versus solid cemented object, cars never win.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jason Parson said:


> Hey chase, did you guys get any other short course tires in the shop yet?


Yeah we did, I brought in quite a few. We are running low right now, but i'm going to have more in friday.


----------

